# Frozen door lock mechanism



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

We have all seen many posts with regards to frozen lock mechanisms leading to the inability to open one (or many) doors for X-Trails used in cold climate weather.

I have never experienced this problem myself and I was wondering if this may have something to do with my annual anti-rust oil treatment (which may help permenantly lubricate the inner door mechanism)?

How about a poll? ... please read options carefully and vote.
Perhaps a pattern will be seen...


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Just to convolute the issue, when I bought my x-trail (in january) it was fricken cold the day I picked it up. -15C or so, the rear drivers door lock mechanism was frozen. I couldn't get it to open. I didn't know about the issue at the time, and after it warmed up, it never happened again so I didn't think about it until I saw this forum. This xtrail never had oil spray done on it before. I had it oil sprayed almost immeadiately when I got it. My xtrail spends its nights in my semi heated garage (never less than 10C). I then drive to work where it sits outside exposed to the elements. I have never had a door lock stick since getting it sprayed, and pretty much every day it goes from being in 10C to outside temp. So its gone from 10+ to -20 a few times and I never had a problem. Something to think about I guess.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

this has been happening to my driver side door, i've found that lots of de icer has alleviated the problem even on the coldest days, i washed my car with a pressure washer when winter was milder and i guess some water may have gotten into the lock, if you use a screw driver to push the cover of the key hole on the door, then squirt some de icer in, it should stop the problem, then once that has melted do it again, and repeat it for a few days, even if its not necessary, it worked for me before i did this it was usually around -8 c then its been the same temperature since i tried the de icer, and its been four days no problems!


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

I lubricated all my locks with liquid lithium grease just before winter and I havent had any problems...Even at -35 and freezing rain conditions..


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I had this problem up in Canada. Door was frozen. When you try to open it some mechanical lever tries to unlock but since the door is frozen, it can't unlock and it gets bent slightly. So when the door is no longer frozen, this lever is still bent and it can't unlock the door. Found somewhere on the net how to take the door apart. I was able to bend back (or forward?) this lever - problem solved at no charge.

I read something about the door is not properly sealed inside so moisture gets it, allowing the lock to freeze. I saw the sealer or whatever it was when I took the door apart and believe me it looked like someone (or some robot) did not have much of a steady hand!


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Car spends all day in a garage and all night outside (causes condensation) - was having car "car washed" during -10c temperatures then back into garage and back out for overnight at -25c. Still doing it but the grease does the job. Second winter still no issue,


----------



## Irish06j (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cargo door problem...*

I too have a problem but mine is with the cargo door (I have a 2005 X-Trail SE) - in the winter the thing will not open. I get the sense that the latch itself is either rusting as it seems to stick even in warm weather or there is something else wrong witth the mechanism. Will need to bring it it to have it checked out - just another annoying problem. I will never buy another Nissan again.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, I know, mine is giving me the same issue lately. 2006 model. The latch stays depresed. Just need to grease it a bit. Same for the latch mechanism, you can try by greasing it for beneath. If it still give you problems, simply remove the door panel to get access to the whole system. If dirty, clean it, then grease it. That's all there is to it. No need to to bring it to the concession at 90$/hr if you're out of warranty.

Actually, all 4 doors were staying locked during -20c and below temperatures. I removed the panels and greased everything with white grease (spray can is better - tough to access - I had to use a mirror to see where I was spraying and also a piece of cardboard to protect the glass from being greased - for some reason I do not remember, glass needed to be lowered).

If you need instructions to remove the panel, let me know, I will send you the pages from the service manual showing all of that.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Argh mine were all frozen this morn. Fortunately the locking mechanism released for one of the backdoors and I was able to get in a and get it started.
Foolish me went through a high pressure touch-less car wash Saturday, and obviously got some water inside the handle and lock mechanism. Last nights -19 after mild weather was the problem. Once car got warm a couple have opened up, but I need to spray some form of lock de-icer that will act as a water repellent. Anyone have any recommendations? 
Usually when its going to get very cold I leave a window open a crack to allow humidity to escape, and that helps prevent the issue.
Its not worth forcing the handle or lock when this happens, as the risk of breaking them is too high, inconvenient and expensive to replace.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Last year i had the same problem and locking,unlocking with the key helped a lot.
From the inside it works as well(button).
I can't pull on the handles anymore,too fragile(wife s fault).


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo
Went in through the back driver's side door which I got open. The lock mechanisms were only moving halfway and not unlocking. Did not try using the key, but I do not think it would have worked. Anyway, drove enough today to get everything warm. All doors, locks and windows are now working fine. Never did use any lock de-icer.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Never did use any lock de-icer.


The place where the key is inserted, it s just a switch. The mechanism is by the lock in the middle of the door.











envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> but I need to spray some form of lock de-icer that will act as a water repellent. Anyone have any recommendations?



I find a little Methyl Hydrate to melt ice and displace the moisture works great. Then some graphite or silicone lube. I agree with Otomodo, he makes a good point on the location.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I had the door latch freeze open on one of the rear passenger doors. It wouldn't latch closed. After that I started spraying some silicone lubricant into the door latch and the small opening behind the door handle from the outside every fall. It's been good since then.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the answers guys. I am aware of how it all works. Its why I couldn't really see any difference using the key vs toggling the switch on the door. Its not like it has never happened before. Just requires a particular set of weather conditions for it to occur. I may remove the door panel(s) in the spring or summer and regrease everything, but not now. All is working fine and it went to -21 last night. For me the big thing is not use a car wash when a cold snap is about to come in!!!


----------

